# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Donjon] Les Catacombes d'Ascalon a le choix du chemin.

## Maderone

Hello ! 

Bon cette fois je le créer pour Ascalon ! Alors venez donner vos astuces, vos trucs à éviter, vos rendez vous pour  le mode histoire ou exploration d'ailleurs, vos rages, vos victoires,  dites nous tout !


Même si ça commence à être le donjon le plus connus, il est possible de tomber sur des gens qui ne l'ont jamais fait. Et pour ma part je tenais à partager une astuce qui rapporte un max !

Dans ce donjon il y à deux choses à savoir pour masser les sousous. 
Premièrement c'est que le boss rapporte 15 pa. 
Deuxièmement c'est qu'il y à certains mob qui rapportent 5 pa. 
Et troisièmement (je sais, j'ai menti), c'est qu'il existe au niveau 80 les barres aux baies d'Omnom. Il existe des versions moins puissantes pour ceux qui ne sont pas 80. 
 Vous l'aurez compris, ce qui est important ici c'est le +40% d'or de la part des mobs. 
Je vais donc expliquer où et quand on les rencontre. 
Normalement pour rembourser la bouffe (qui coute quand même 3pa), vous devrez avoir un bon groupe qui connait le donjon pour pouvoir le faire rapidement, sans wipe et donc perte de temps. 
Le scepulturien gold rapport 7 pa et le boss 21. 

En choisissant le chemin 3 vous serez amené à passer par les Salles d'Orient. Au nord il y'a une petite troupette qui patrouille composé de charognards et d'un hurleur gold si je me souviens bien. Vous devez activer votre buff avant que le mob ne soit mort, sinon ça ne marchera pas. 
Ce que je conseille pour ceux qui ne sont pas sûr d'avoir le temps, c'est de faire d'abord l'event des tombes, puis de revenir au nord de cette salle pour activer le buff et tuer le mob.

Dans le chemin 2, c'est là que le buff est le plus intéressant puisque l'on passe encore par les Salles d'Orient mais également par la Salle des Escaliers qui elle aussi contient un scepulturien gold qui donne 5 pa ! Le chemin 2 étant le plus rapide et le plus facile, vous pouvez le réussir en un seul buff. 7 + 7 + 21 = 35 pa + la récompense de fin 26 pa = 61 + tous les loots que vous allez vendre  ::wub:: 

Le chemin 1 est le moins rentable par contre. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que le mob gold que l'on rencontre donne des sous. Je ne me souviens pas et quand je pose la question on me dit oui, on me dit non  :^_^: . 
Donc on peut partir du fait qu'il n'y a que le boss de fin qui loot, mais rien n'empêche d'activer le buff au mob gold, juste au cas où, vous aurez largement le temps de faire le boss dans la foulée, à moins que vous wipiez pendant 25 minutes.

Voilà voilà !

Ps:  par contre j'ai pas de phrase drôle pour le titre, alors si vous avez quelque chose de bien, je l'éditerai  ::):

----------


## olih

*Les catacombes en mode histoire, le premier donjon du jeu.*

Celui qui donne le ton des instances pve de Guild Wars 2 et surtout du jeu en groupe.
La majeure partie des gens ressortent dégoutés du mode histoire jurant de ne jamais remettre les pieds dans une de ces instances de XXXX.
Et pourtant, ce n'est qu'un avant goût.

Comme c'est le premier Donjon, un petit condensé des bases du jeu en groupe et en instance :
Quand un équipier est à terre (et pas mort) et n'est pas dans une Aoe, deux personnes pour le remettre rapidement sur pied (attendre la fin de l'aoe autrement). Si vous avez un vocal, n'hésitez pas à annoncer que vous êtes à terre.    Si on est mort, se tp rapidement au point de résurrection le plus proche et revenir.	Si tout le monde est mort, se regrouper avant de se lancer à nouveau à l'assaut.    Apprendre à éviter les attaques -> le mieux est de virer le double tap sur une touche de direction et de mettre l'évitement sur une touche spécifique.    Ne pas oublier de débloquer les points de résurrection au fur et à mesure de la progression dans le donjon (passez à coter quoi).    Si vous jouez avec un vocal (mumble cpc), n'hésitez pas à annoncer quand vous mettez une zone de célérité, un buff qui ne fonctionne qu'autour de vous etc. pour que les autres puissent en profiter.	Abusez du CTRL+T pour cibler un ennemi, les autres n'ayant qu'à faire T pour le sélectionner.	Se concentrer sur un ennemi à la fois;

*Voila voila, passons maintenant au mode histoire.*
*Les ennemis par ordre de difficulté :*
Trash == l'ennemi de base de GW2, les mêmes qu'en pve classique (peu présent en donjon)Elite == l'élite du pve classique, portrait entouré de bronze.Silver == Ennemi avec un portrait entouré de gris. Du trash mob qui fait mal et qui est chiant à tuer. Très présent en Donjon.Champion == Au dessus de silver (les même qu'en pve classique)Boss == portrait entouré de violet, les boss quoi.

*Les trucs à savoir pour les catacombes en histoire :*
Un tas bleu == Un fantôme qui pop.Les pièges (zone rouge apparaissant/disparaissant sur le sol) sont le plus souvent désactivable par une chaine (en général, il y a une icone sur la chaine)Les gargouilles == statues lançant des aoe de flamme : à tuer le plus rapidement possible.Les cailloux... ahh les cailloux  :Emo: .Si vous pouvez prendre les silvers un par un, c'est plus simple.Si vous avez des murs ou autres qui renvoient les projectiles, utilisez les sur les rodeurs.

*Les fantômes du plus chiant au moins chiant :*
Nécromant (saloperie de puits) / Moine (ils soignent)Envouteur (aoe en folie)Rôdeur (s'il ne vous voit pas, il ne vous touche pas)Guerrier (fait très mal au cac)

*/!\ Ce qui suit contient des spoilers non cachés, ASSUMEZ/!\*
*Première étape, retrouver Eir.*
_<Contexte>
Cette idiote d'Eir a décidé d'aller rechercher une putain d'épée histoire de rabibocher Logan et Rytlock.
Bref, elle va foutre la merde là où elle ne devrait pas et Rytlock décide de l'empêcher de faire des idioties.
</Contexte>
_

*Première Salle : une salle, une porte fermée, des tas bleu, des cercueils.*
S'occuper en premier lieu des tas bleu (un par un).Ensuite ouvrir les cercueil UN PAR UN (cercueil ouvert, silver qui pop), tuer le mob et recommencer.Au bout d'un moment, un champion apparait, tuer le  :tired: .N'ouvrez plus de cercueil.Magie, la porte s'ouvre.

*Deuxième Salle : des pièges, des tas bleus.*
Une personne cherche la chaine pour enlever les pièges 

Spoiler Alert! 


à gauche noob

  :tired: .Des tas bleus, faire le ménage.

*Le couloir : oh un groupe de silver.*
Butez les. 

Spoiler Alert! 


résurrection en boucle et on recommence  ::ninja:: 



*3e salle : oh une porte fermée et un interrupteur. Mais que vais je donc faire ?*
Des ennemis sur les escaliers à gauche ? Allons y.

*4e salle : des pièges, une chaine, un tas bleu ?*
Une personne agile et rapide part désactiver les pièges (chaine à droite).Évidemment, il y a un tas bleu qui fait pop un champion à coter de la chaine.Butez le champion.Et là, vous allez rencontrer votre meilleur ami, le caillou.Une personne en prend un et vas le poser sur l'interrupteur de la salle 3.Et la porte de la salle 3 reste ouverte. Vous savez maintenant par où passer.

*5e salle, Les gargouilles.*
Butez les gargouilles sur les murs, toutes les gargouilles.Puis une personne monte l'escalier à gauche pour tirer sur la chaine, laisser les fantômes et les gargouilles qui s'y trouvent tranquille et passer par la porte ouverte en bas.

*6e salle, Les sépulturiens.*
Un nid pop, buter le avec les saloperies qu'il déverse. A noter que ces bestioles sont surtout là en mode explo, ici, c'est juste un avant goût.

*Un grand couloir, Eir au bout.*
Un petit groupe de Silver -> Nettoyez moi ça.Allez aider la norn en haut des escaliers.

_<Contexte>
Eir se bat avec son pet contre un Champion, aidez la à le tuer.
</Contexte>_

*Corniche : faite gaffe aux tas et au Troll.*
Un événement bonus peut se produire dans le coin : apparition d'un gros troll.Le troll : il a une très large zone d'aoe qui fait super mal (et il tape fort au corps à corps)Tapez le à distance en faisant attention à l'aoe (ralentissez le si vous pouvez). Et surtout, surtout, faite gaffe au petit tas bleu au fond qui fait pop un silver.Ensuite, allez détruire le tas bleu.

*L'ilot central : coucou le premier "boss" 

Spoiler Alert! 


qui n'est qu'un champion

.*
Il fait pop 15 fantôme trash, tuez les (AOE à donf) puis attaquez vous au champion.Votre PREMIER COFFRE  :Emo: 

*Vous pensiez que c'était fini ? Le calvaire terminé ? Ah ah ah :nelson:.
Passons donc à la deuxième partie que je nommerais, les 3 boss (enfin 4 voir 4,5 mais surtout 1) et les amants maudit.*
_<Contexte>
Je suis un Roi qui a lâché sur ses sujets un gros fléau, histoire de détruire aussi les Charr qui attaquaient sa belle cité.
L'épée est brisée blah blah, butez donc mes serviteurs et revenez me voir.
</Contexte>_

*Commençons par le boss de l'ouest, je nommerai le chasseur (pour simplifier).
Donc, partons vers l'ouest.
*
*La passerelle : un groupe, une patrouille.*
Essayez de tuer le groupe sans aggro la patrouille, c'est quand même plus simple.

*La salle d'occident : coucou les 3 rodeurs.*
Surement un des passages les plus difficile du Donjon.Si vous avez des mur refletant les projectiles utilisez les : butez les 3 rodeurs  ::trollface:: Attention aux tas bleus, les faire après.

*Au Sud de la salle, le boss (un vrai, un poilu, un chasseur, 

Spoiler Alert! 


un facile

)*
Dispersez vous sur la corniche entourant la zone centrale occupée par le boss.Frappez (pour les cac, vous pouvez aller sur la zone centrale en passant par la poutre).Dès qu'il a perdu un peu de vie (on vas dire à 75%, 50% , etc.) il se téléporte sur la corniche avec un animal de compagnie.Ciblez l'animal (tuez le) puis le boss. Il se téléporte ensuite sur la zone centrale.Recommencez jusqu'à la mort.COFFRE + TP (ne pas l'oublier celui là).

*Revenons à l'endroit du premier coffre et dirigeons nous vers l'est.
Conseil : Faire ensuite la nécromante et garder les amants pour la fin.*

*Passerelle Est : un petit tas bleu sur la droite.*
Vous savez quoi faire maintenant.

*Salle d'Orient : tas bleus en folie.*
Nettoyez en vous dirigeant vers le nord est (Boss Kasha Sang Noir)Oh un terrier de sépulturien ? nettoyez.

*Tunnel nord est : un groupe silver.*
Nettoyez.

*Salle du Boss Nécromant.*
Sautez tous dans l’arène en même temps, un rideau de flamme verte (qui fait mal) entoure la zone après.Faite gaffe aux aoe, et frapper comme des brutes -> pouf bye bye t'es morte.COFFRE + TP (super important le point de tp)Prenez un caillou dans la salle (les cailloux sont vos amis).Posez le sur l'interrupteur au sud de celle ci, une porte donnant accès au boss suivant s'ouvre et reste ouverte.LAISSEZ CE PUTAIN DE CAILLOU LA OU IL EST !La porte ouverte + le tp sont la clé d'une victoire plus simple.

*Les amants maudits, ou pourquoi les gens ont peur des catacombes.*
C'est bien simple, ici nous n'avons pas un mais deux boss en même temps.Bien sur quand ils sont proche l'un de l'autre, ils se renforcent.La méthode : les garder éloignés. Mais comment ?CAILLOUX ! CAILLOUX ! CAILLOUX ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


Il y en a plein dans la salle

Une personne se charge de garder un des amant à terre en le bombardant de cailloux, les autres tapent l'autre (en lui envoyant des cailloux aussi s'ils ont envie)Voila.Quand l'un est mort, attaquer l'autre.Et maintenant l'avantage de la porte et du tp précédent, c'est de pouvoir revenir très vite au combat quand on crève comme une sous merde.COFFRE + TP.

*Enfin le dernier boss.*
Solution simple pour y accèder, tout le monde se tp dans la salle d'occident (celle du chasseur, le premier boss).De là revenez sur la zone centrale là où se trouve le roi. Il est temps de lui refaire la face.

Spoiler Alert! 


Si vous vous sentez l'âme joueuse, ramener un caillou avec vous, un pour deux, se mettre face à face le boss entre vous et lui balancer le cailloux à tour de rôle.

Il mets des Aoe qui font très mal mais qui ne mettent pas d'altération.Il tape quand même fort au cac mais bon, après les amants ça passe tout seul

Et voila, Les catacombes en mode Histoire c'est fini (n'oubliez pas de rammasser sur le cadavre du boss et non il n'y a pas de coffre). Après la fin de la cinématique (quand tout le monde aura fini), vous aurez votre chapeau  ::trollface:: .

----------


## kennyo

Hier avec 2 canards, dans le chemin 2 je crois (celui avec Hodgins). Et bien ce con n'a jamais déclenché l'event où faut récupérer les 5 morceaux du second sceptre.

On a essayé de le faire creuver, de se re-TP, etc... rien à faire, il nous suivait tout le temps et impossible de lui faire déclencher le moment où il dit "oh, mais le 2nd sceptre devait être ici, allez faire benny hill dans la salle noire de mobs d'à côté pour les récupérer !".

Du coup j'étais pas content, mais heureusement la France a égalisé.

----------


## Benounet

Vous avez pense a prendre le 1er? (apres les terriers)

----------


## kennyo

Oui oui, quand même. L'objectif en haut était bien d'aller chercher le second. Et l'objectif (rond rouge) sur la map nous indiquait bien d'aller vers le prochain event.

J'ai cherché, c'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois à des mecs, et rien à faire pour le debug à part tout recommencer...

----------


## Nessou

Demain soir un peu après 20h j'ai prévu de faire les 3 chemins ascalon, voilà.

----------


## Benounet

J'en serais probablement.

----------


## Maderone

J'aimerais bien vous accompagner, mais je sais pas à quelle heure je mange, j'espère pas trop tard. Donc tu peux semi réserver ma place  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

J'en profite pour up le topic en donnant une autre astuce que nous avons découvert avec Korbeil (Panda), qui marche du tonnerre contre les terriers. 
Si vous avez du mal au niveau du chemin 1 ou 3, qui demande du dps et de la coordination il y'a un truc qui peut vous faire win très facilement : Un Elem. 

Il suffit que l'Elem prennent en sort utilitaire l'arc de glace et l'espadon. Les AoE de ce genre d'arme sont très très violente vu la hitbox des terriers. Donnez l'arc à un joueur stuff dps. 
Au chemin 1 vous pouvez par exemple utiliser la pluie de météore (qui peut OS à elle toute seule le terrier) sur le premier. 
Puis lancez le sort de l'arc et balancez deux fois le 4 sur le deuxième, ce qui le dépop également. 
Le temps de faire la route jusqu'au 3ème le cd devrait être up, vous rebalancez deux fois le 4.
Le 4ème on le termine à la main tranquille.
Le 5ème on lance l'espadon, on le démonte de loin parce que les charognards qui sortent de celui là sont vraiment chiant. 
Et le dernier au choix, peut être que la pluie de météore est up, ou l'arc. A voir. 

Je n'ai pas calculé mais c'est faisable en moins d'une minute.

----------


## Korbeil

L'AoE de l'espadon fait moins de dommages que l'AoE de l'arc sur les terriers (va savoir pourquoi), sinon les 2 AoE(s) qui tombent les terriers facile c'est la pluie de météore et l'AoE de l'arc (le 4).
J'ai pas remarqué d'autres AoE aussi violentes que celles là.

----------


## purEcontact

Mouais, enfin vous foutez n'importe quelle aoe qui est censé taper à plusieurs endroits et vous descendez les terriers à une vitesse de folie.
Pas besoin spécialement d'élem pour ça.

Au passage : tout les elems ne sont pas spécialisé dans le dps donc attendre qu'un elem fasse tout le travail, ça marche qu'avec panda (et encore).

----------


## Maderone

Bah pour l'instant avec un Elem ça fait : 
- Une pluie de météore.
- 2 arcs avec des AoE de malades.
- 2 espadons au cas où, mais limite c'est faisable sans (ce qu'on vient de faire ce soir). 

Ensuite l'arc est tellement violent que je veux bien que tu me cite quelle classe dispose d'un dépop pareil. Avec une AoE, tu peux quasiment finir un terrier dans le chemin 3. 

Donc non, je pense pas que n'importe quelle classe avec une AoE peut faire ce taffe. Ensuite l'arc prend les statistiques du porteur, suffit que celui qui prenne l'arme soit stuff berserker, et c'est bon.

----------


## Korbeil

Par exemple la glyphe de tempete (qui provoque une pluie de feu, presque similaire à la pluie de météores) fait presque aucuns dommages sur les terriers, donc non, ça dépends vraiment du sort.

Et sinon je suis spé robu/vita moi hein, donc non, pas spé DPS  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Et sinon je suis spé robu/vita moi hein, donc non, pas spé DPS


Link moi ton template  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

un truc de ce genre là: http://past.is/2xFz

mais j'ai 10 en toughness et 20 en water, pas 30 en water (pour l'armure de terre à 50%HP)

----------


## Maderone

Haha sérieux ? T'es spé Robu/vita et tu dépop un terrier en une salve météore ? 
Je répète alors : c'est complètement fumé comme stratégie.

Bon sinon ton build il m'a l'air vraiment pas top.

----------


## Korbeil

ça m'évite de faire mon Aldrasha quoi  ::|:

----------


## Maderone

J'avoue, mais c'est tellement bon le full berserker  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

J'préfère rester en vie pour ma part :P

----------


## Maderone

Bon ! 
C'est moi où Kholer a été amélioré de plusieurs manières ?
Déjà, son attaque qui empoisonne, j'avais jamais vu ça... Mais on m'a affirmé que c'était comme ça depuis le début quelqu'un qui pourrait confirmer ?
Son tourbilol qu'il peut relancer quand il veut, c'est aléatoire.
Y'a t-il autre chose ? Parce que ça fait plusieurs jours que les vétérans d'Ascalon se pètent les dents sur lui assez facilement.

----------


## olih

> Bon ! 
> C'est moi où Kholer a été amélioré de plusieurs manières ?
> Déjà, son attaque qui empoisonne, j'avais jamais vu ça... Mais on m'a affirmé que c'était comme ça depuis le début quelqu'un qui pourrait confirmer ?
> Son tourbilol qu'il peut relancer quand il veut, c'est aléatoire.
> Y'a t-il autre chose ? Parce que ça fait plusieurs jours que les vétérans d'Ascalon se pètent les dents sur lui assez facilement.


 A mon avis, c'est surtout que les gens ne font plus très gaffe et joue sans se prendre la tête 

Spoiler Alert! 


et discutent d'autre trucs pendant le combat  ::ninja:: . A une époque, il y avait très souvent quelqu'un qui donnait un "Attention - Top" quand cet idiot se préparait à lancer son grappin et ça changeait tout pour ceux qui ne l'avait pas en visuel.

.
Et que beaucoup se servent de l'explo (et ascalon donc) pour monter un reroll tranquillement (reroll == moins d'heure joué avec == moins de maitrise).

----------


## Maximelene

Je suis d'accord avec Olih.

Et je valide pour les poisons, qui ont toujours été là. Enn même temps, comme c'est déjà moi qui te l'ai dit, je suis pas sûr que m'auto valider fonctionne  ::trollface:: 

Mais je me souviens bien avoir remarqué, dès les premières fois où je l'ai fait, qu'il utilisait la compétence de poison du rôdeur quand il porte une épée.

D'ailleurs le guide de Dulfy, posté le 8 septembre, mentionne bel et bien le poison  :;):

----------


## Graouu

Sinon pour les distances, avec Kholer se planquer derrière les colonnes pour éviter son grapin çà marche bien.

----------


## Guitou

Les derniers asca que j'ai fait (pas vraiment pickup mais pas full CPC) on a simplement laissé Kholer de coté.
Bon ça m'arrange je suis pas spécialement fan de lui (même si j'ai appris à repérer quand est-ce qu'il lançait son grappin).

Les arcs des élém sont vraiment bons pour toutes les instances, au début d'un combat avec des trashs tu lances l'aoe au début et tu lâches l'arc pour jouer normalement et dans le cas d'un combat avec plusieurs argent/champion tu as le skill 5 qui freeze la cible pour 5 secondes (ça passe sur les champions assez souvent), tu balances l'aoe (pourquoi s'en priver  ::P: ) et tu lâches l'arc pour jouer normalement.
Et pour les terriers avec un élém switcher entre Glyph of Storms, Lava front, Meteor Shower et l'arc ça fait pas mal d'aoe.

----------


## Maximelene

Perso il est hors de question d'éviter Kohler. Je viens en donjon pour tuer des boss et m'amuser dessus, si vous voulez éviter ce genre de combats, allez farmer à Orr, ne venez pas en donjon.

----------


## Guitou

Perso je suis pas chiant, je fais ce qu'on me dit. Mais vu que Kohler tu l'affrontes à chaque chemin ça me dérange pas de le passer de temps en temps (surtout que le combat à rien de transcendant).

----------


## Maderone

C'est un choix. 
Je suis comme Maximelene pour ma part, je viens pour m'amuser, pour de la difficulté. Enfin, pas confondre "difficulté" et "chiantise", genre comme le chemin 1 où il faut récupérer les 5 morceaux de sceptre. Je veux bien faire les events mais faut pas déconner vu la taille de la salle et le nombre de mob  ::(: .
Après y'en a qui font pour les tokens, on peut pas leur en vouloir de skip ce passage, mais c'est pas trop l'usage chez cpc.

----------


## Myron

Surtout que c'est un peu LE passage intéressant du donjon hein...

----------


## Guitou

En mode histo oui mais en explo...  ::huh::

----------


## Myron

Bah c'est le seul passage ou tu dois vraiment être au taquet. 
Le reste c'est surtout buter du sac à PV. Mention spéciales pour le boss de fin du chemin 2.

----------


## Nessou

Ascalon boosté !

Araignée, Troll et Kholer filent maintenant 15 pa sous buff +30% d'or et des sacs merveilleux (2pa, 400 karma et 3 larmes), maintenant j'ai limite envie de chercher le troll à chaque donjon et de connaitre tous ses emplacements !




MONEY MONEY MONEY !

----------


## Maderone

40% d'or en plus, pas 30... Noob. 
Ensuite, c'est clair que ça rapporte à mort... Autant avant c'était bien autant maintenant $_$  :Bave:

----------


## olih

Tu vas pouvoir rembourser  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Maderone

Rembourser quoi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Skiant

C'est bien ça, j'vais pouvoir emmener des gens pour farmer Ascalon non-stop histoire d'avoir les tokens pour l'armure lourde de ma guardienne.

----------


## olih

> Rembourser quoi ?


Je t'ai dit que le taux d'usure de mes prêts était particulièrement élevé ?  ::trollface:: 


Autrement, les loot ont été aussi up sur les versions histoire je pense.

----------


## Maderone

Ah bah ça tombe bien, je te rembourse en deuxième  !

D'ailleurs j'avais souvenir qu'Anet aurait du mettre en place des récompenses de donjon plus intéressantes en mode histoire, pour que ceux l'ayant déjà fait puisse retourner plus facilement aider les nouveaux. Je ne parle pas de loot hein. C'est déjà mis en place ou rien n'a changé ?

----------


## olih

Bah maintenant t'as du karma et du pognon (mais pas tant que ça).
Bref.

----------

